# Hyperlink in Applet integrieren



## pat2004 (12. Jun 2004)

HI

Ich habe folgendes Problem, ich habe für den privaten Bereich meiner Homepage ein Appelt programmiert. Wenn das Passwort und der Username übereinstimmen, soll auf eine neue html-Seite geladen werden.

Den Passwortabfrage und das Appelt habe ich schon programmiert, ich brauche nur noch einen Befehl der mir auf eine Homepage z.b auf die web.de verweist.

Wenn es mögliche wäre bitte den kompletten Quelltext angeben der die Homepage lädet. ???:L


----------



## Roar (12. Jun 2004)

```
Applet#getAppletContext().showDocument(URL doc, String target); // target dann "_blank" oder "_self" oda so. guck API
```

achja: ich hoffe das passwort ist nicht in dem source code gespeichert, denn dann kann das jeder einlesen.


----------



## Illuvatar (12. Jun 2004)

Das ist allerdings nicht sehr sicher, der Benutzer kann die Passwortabfrage ja einfach umgehen, indem er direkt die Seite lädt. Außerdem sind Applets leicht zu dekompilieren, d.h. du solltest dein Passwort gut verschlüsseln (z.B. MD5).


----------

